# Purchasing a new pup!



## Jordanm3195 (Jun 21, 2018)

Hey everyone! I’m looking into buying my first GSD! I’ve found a litter of pups that are mixed (Mom working line, dad show line)
Dad has long hair, mom has plush medium length. Here pics of the potential pups. Can anyone let me know if they’re gonna be long haired or short haired based on these pics? 
Also anything specific to look for with new GSD pups (signs, questions). They’re akc and parents both have paperwork. 
I attached the pups.. mom (tan and Black) and dad (red/black long hair)
Thanks!


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Hard to tell at this young age. Puppies....dogs go through changes their whole lives. Go on Instagram or Google. Do a search for GSDs. A lot of people like to post pictures of the changes in the appearance of their dogs. Most of the dogs don't like the same from 5 weeks to 5 months to 5 years. So for us to tell you what they'll look like...tough to say.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

First of all I may be mistaken but both those dogs look longhaired and second of all how old are the parents. I am guessing its mom? Looks really young.


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

How old is their mother? Was that her first heat? 

I think puppies will be long haired.


----------



## Jordanm3195 (Jun 21, 2018)

It’s moms first pups


----------



## Jordanm3195 (Jun 21, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> First of all I may be mistaken but both those dogs look longhaired and second of all how old are the parents. I am guessing its mom? Looks really young.


Dads 1.5 years old. moms 19 months old.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Jordanm3195 said:


> Dads 1.5 years old. moms 19 months old.


That’s really young for both of them. Sounds like a byb situation. I’m guessing there has been no health testing? Have the breeders done anything to prove the breedworthiness of their dogs? If I were looking for a pup, I would not consider this litter. If you do, you are really rolling the dice with both health and temperament.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

- the three puppies pictured will be long coats.
- dad is a long coat.
- mom is a long coat despite having less of a coat than dad.
- mom does not appear to be of working lines.
- both parents are too young to have been bred.
- I would not purchase.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Jordanm3195 said:


> Dads 1.5 years old. moms 19 months old.



Don't walk away RUN! Neither of those dogs are old enough to be bred, too young to have had hips and elbows done and that just stinks of irresponsible breeding which will leave you with who knows what for a puppy. 
Health problems in this breed are a huge risk and temperament problems come from breeders just like this one.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I was going to suggest that unless there is something significant that you noticed in the demeanor of the parents, I'd be looking elsewhere! My current dog was purchased from a BYB, and it was the temperment and demeanor of the sire that won me over. Without that, I'd have walked away. OP, find a breeder who has done health testing and is not breeding puppies! You'll be glad you did...


----------



## Jordanm3195 (Jun 21, 2018)

tim_s_adams said:


> I was going to suggest that unless there is something significant that you noticed in the demeanor of the parents, I'd be looking elsewhere! My current dog was purchased from a BYB, and it was the temperment and demeanor of the sire that won me over. Without that, I'd have walked away. OP, find a breeder who has done health testing and is not breeding puppies! You'll be glad you did...


Well the pups seem healthy but don’t most? The dad looks healthy as well but he’s young. Mom apparently is very protective of the pups and gets aggressive so I didn’t see Mom. Just vids and pics.
What’re some suggestions. I’m talking to a few other breeders one with a 5 year old Mom and 7 year old dad. Also another one w both parents are 2 years old. They all look to be healthy. I heard it’s better if it’s the first group of pups instead of like the 3rd one.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> First of all I may be mistaken but both those dogs look longhaired and second of all how old are the parents. I am guessing its mom? Looks really young.


She looks like an adolescent. I'd pass on these pups. The mother will teach that aggression to her pups. You cannot see 'health'. Most problems pop up later in life. How much did they ask for the pups?


----------



## Jordanm3195 (Jun 21, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> Sabis mom said:
> 
> 
> > First of all I may be mistaken but both those dogs look longhaired and second of all how old are the parents. I am guessing its mom? Looks really young.
> ...


It’s an old pic of Mom.
Dogs are pedigree. Saw the family line


----------



## Jordanm3195 (Jun 21, 2018)

What’s a good age for the mom to have pups. Most breeders are telling me that dad and Mom around 2 - 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

Purebred doesn't mean well bred. The genetic health issues that breeders test for can't be seen, they need to do xrays and have them rated (the parents need to be at least 2 years old to get hips/elbows done). IMO I'd rather get a pup from a dog that's produced before so you can see how their pups turn out. I wouldn't get a pup from this litter.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Jordanm3195 said:


> Well the pups seem healthy but don’t most? The dad looks healthy as well but he’s young. Mom apparently is very protective of the pups and gets aggressive so I didn’t see Mom. Just vids and pics.
> What’re some suggestions. I’m talking to a few other breeders one with a 5 year old Mom and 7 year old dad. Also another one w both parents are 2 years old. They all look to be healthy. I heard it’s better if it’s the first group of pups instead of like the 3rd one.


A couple things I always would look at. First, the temperment of both parents. Pedigrees are good for looking at the lines your dog comes from, but IME the temperment of your puppy will be mostly effected by its parents. If the female in this case is too aggressive for people to even see her...hmm, I'd wonder about that. What was the sire like? Did you like his temperment? If anything at all jumps out at you regarding the demeanor of the parent dogs, I'd look elsewhere. You're going to have this dog with you for over a decade, be cautious!

Another thing I look very closely at is conformation. I'm certainly no expert here, but I try to look very critically at the structure of the parents. Head too small, neck too long? I personally didn't care much for the female's conformation in the photo you posted, and that alone would have been enough for me. She didn't look much like a working line dog, so if you know her pedigree post it here and I'm sure people who know much more about that than I will jump in with comments!

Health is not something you just judge when looking at a dog. Responsible breeders have their dog's hips and elbows x-rayed and rated by OFA. They also test for DM, and other diseases that are prevalent in GSDs to help insure their dogs aren't passing these things on. If a breeder doesn't do this testing, don't do business with them! A good breeder will either post, or at least have, both the OFA rating on hips and elbows and the results of this other testing that they'll freely share with you!

Again, when getting a puppy it's something of a crap shoot. You don't REALLY know until the dog grows up. But dealing with a reputable, and responsible breeder gives you much much much more confidence about what your pup will be like down the road!

Share your general location and I'm sure you'll get several "known" breeders that you can talk to...


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Jordanm3195 said:


> It’s an old pic of Mom.
> Dogs are pedigree. Saw the family line


Purebred does not mean well bred. Papers are just paper. 
You should be looking for a breeder that does all appropriate health testing and is doing something positive for the breed.
I would never purchase a puppy from a dam with a poor temperament. And protective of puppies is a lame and over used excuse.
Please let us know what area you are in and what you are looking for in a dog. What you expect from a dog. Someone should be able to help you find a decent breeder.


----------



## Jordanm3195 (Jun 21, 2018)

tim_s_adams said:


> Jordanm3195 said:
> 
> 
> > Well the pups seem healthy but don’t most? The dad looks healthy as well but he’s young. Mom apparently is very protective of the pups and gets aggressive so I didn’t see Mom. Just vids and pics.
> ...


Thank you for the info!
I’m in Los Angeles Ca. Am willing to drive an hour or two to a breeder.
I see a few but honestly I can’t afford $5000 upfront for a GSD. Any reputable breeders in the area if you can suggest them, it’d be great. Thank you for all the info


----------



## brownclown (Apr 10, 2018)

Jordanm3195 said:


> Thank you for the info!
> I’m in Los Angeles Ca. Am willing to drive an hour or two to a breeder.
> I see a few but honestly I can’t afford $5000 upfront for a GSD. Any reputable breeders in the area if you can suggest them, it’d be great. Thank you for all the info



5K is an insane price you can easily find well bred GSD'S in the 1500 +- 500 range. At minimum you should REQUIRE hips and elbow and DM certifications of parents, the more generations with the better. AND have proof of these. When i was looking i saw too many breeders claiming to have these certifications but couldn't produce them. Dont take chance with these things you can read endless stories here of people who have been affected by these issue. In my less knowledgeable past, i purchased my fist AKC lab who latter developed hip dysplasia. It is a soul crushing , heart wrenching experience to watch you best friend go through. I though being AKC and having papers meant a well bred dog. It does not.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

$5000 upfront for a puppy isn't what you're looking at. $1500-$2000 is probably closer to what you'd expect to see. Also one thing to keep in mind it isn't always a good thing if the breeder owns both parents. Make sure you ask why they are breeding those two dogs, not just because it's easy to breed their two dogs. Thereere is also no reason both dogs have to be the same age. Both dogs should be 2+ but other than that you can see different match ups of ages. And buying a puppy from a dog that has already had a litter or two will let you ask how the puppies turned out. 

One thing to keep in mind is that while it is so easy to rush into it (because puppy fever is a thing) you'll likely be happier in the long run if you wait and choose carefully.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

What do you want the dog for? Are you interested in showing? IPO? Obedience? Protection work? Herding? Do you have small children or other pets? What sort of activities do you do like hiking or camping? 
As a breed these dogs do well in active homes and thrive when they are part of everyday life with a job to do. I know a lady with two young children who has taught her dog to pick up the kids toys and fetch her various items like diapers, the diaper bag, face clothes, etc. Looking at that dogs face you would swear she was guarding the national treasury she is so proud. My own dog likes to help with yard work and laundry, lives to do the laundry! So you don't have to "do" anything, just keep them included.
The more details you give us the better we are able to point you to a breeder. I think $2000 is about the norm for working lines and show lines are more.
As hard as it is to wait, it can save you money and heart ache if you do your homework and put in the time up front.


----------



## Jordanm3195 (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks for responses. 
Here’s pedigree to Mom and dad to another pup I’m looking at. 
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=1842539-arrex-vom-westervenn


http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/ger...l?id=2734589-redwood-runs-fuli-vom-haus-drage

Both certified.
Is this good, average, bad , above average? Care to explain why it’s good or bad - some pointers would be great. Thank you!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The picture of the mom you posted, is that all you have seen of her? Did the breeder show you the mother from a distance at all? if not, that raises even more questions.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

If you get a West German showline GSD, you will have a dog who's ancestors had to have hips and elbows x rayed and passed, and in addition be titled in some discipline ( Schutzhund, Herding, Tracking). This shows their intelligence and how trainable (biddable) they are. In addition, with less of the over the top energy and drive of working lines. Some people happen to luck out with back yard breeders, but it is more of a crap shoot.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I have no personal experience with breeders in southern California, but older threads in the forum suggested these:

http://taylormadeworkingdogs.com

DM Free German Shepherds, German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Puppy For Sale, German Shepherd Breeder in California, German Shepherd Dogs, German Shepherd Stud Dog, West German German Shepherds, German Shepherds Southern California, West Coast G

https://www.lundborg-land.com

Von Salerno World Class German Shepherds Southern California

Adler Stein Kennels-Dog Boarding Santa Clarita- Dog Training Santa Clarita 661 367-0440- Dog Boarding Los Angeles-German Shepherds-German Shepherd Puppies-Working Line German Shepherds


Websites seem up to date. Sort of gives you an idea about the variety of dogs available...


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Expect to pay 1500 at the minimum. What do you want in a dog ? Are looking for a sport dog? 

Where are you searching for puppies ? Do not look on Craigslist.


----------



## Jordanm3195 (Jun 21, 2018)

konathegsd said:


> Expect to pay 1500 at the minimum. What do you want in a dog ? Are looking for a sport dog?
> 
> Where are you searching for puppies ? Do not look on Craigslist.


Meeting w. A breeder from so.cal tomorrow.
Checked parents pedigree, come from great blood line: all schh2/3 and normal hips/elbows.
Some are a2 throughout the 4 gens but they all looked healthy, competed and placed well.
Puppy is 5 months and is long coat like I wanted. The breeder was going to keep him to breed but his testicles went back up and she said she didn’t wanna risk it so she’s selling him. He was the pick of litter and has a big head and structure.
He’s a pic of him. Lemme know what you think.


Also, here are dads and Mom pedigree
Mom got rated recently A1 for both. Breeder has to put up info.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=524368-baran-vom-fleischerheim

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2654260-paula-vom-hesperia-land


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

This is not to offend you but cautionary. I would be worried about this pup and pass up on it. Very over-built knuckles and weak pasterns, back end (croup?) and hind legs. Maybe the experts can chime in to make sure you are doing things right. If you are not experienced it would be good to take an expert with you to look at pups. Breeders can tell you all kinds of things that makes sense to someone who is not experienced. It could be the picture but I don't like the look in his eyes in this picture. Compare it to recent puppies here on the forum like the one from LeonBigBoy. That pup has a nice open expression.
Ask the breeder for a video of his movement in trot and walk from the side and behind and post it here. Lately people have posted pictures of their pups with worrisome gaits. If the breeder won't, than save your time, effort and possible heartache down the road.
By the way:"the breeder was going to keep him to breed"? He knew this just from this early age on?


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

I agree ^^ yikes.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

OP- have you thought about go with a dog from an breed-specific adoption organization? My sweet GSD was an adopted stray and wonderful all around. There are lots of good, young dogs in adoption groups. I adopted two dogs as young adults from the pound, and one as a stray, and never had any trouble with any of them. All lived long lives and were excellent companions. The adopted-stray GSD was so great, she got me hooked on shepherds for life.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Jordanm3195 said:


> The breeder was going to keep him to breed but his testicles went back up and she said she didn’t wanna risk it so she’s selling him.


*RUN*!!!

Aly


----------



## Jordanm3195 (Jun 21, 2018)

Aly said:


> Jordanm3195 said:
> 
> 
> > The breeder was going to keep him to breed but his testicles went back up and she said she didn’t wanna risk it so she’s selling him.
> ...


Why’s that? I’m not looking to breed. 
My husky had the same issue


----------



## Jordanm3195 (Jun 21, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> This is not to offend you but cautionary. I would be worried about this pup and pass up on it. Very over-built knuckles and weak pasterns, back end (croup?) and hind legs. Maybe the experts can chime in to make sure you are doing things right. If you are not experienced it would be good to take an expert with you to look at pups. Breeders can tell you all kinds of things that makes sense to someone who is not experienced. It could be the picture but I don't like the look in his eyes in this picture. Compare it to recent puppies here on the forum like the one from LeonBigBoy. That pup has a nice open expression.
> Ask the breeder for a video of his movement in trot and walk from the side and behind and post it here. Lately people have posted pictures of their pups with worrisome gaits. If the breeder won't, than save your time, effort and possible heartache down the road.
> By the way:"the breeder was going to keep him to breed"? He knew this just from this early age on?


Thanks for the info. So a reputable breeder actually recommended this other breeder w this pup so I went w their word, didn’t think she’d sell me a pup that isn’t in good shape. I haven’t gotten the dog but wanted to go see it. 
I’d love to have an expert come w me but how am I going to find that and I’m not sure where to even start in terms of that.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Good to know that you're not planning to breed him. However, potential issues and problems regarding cryptorchidism go beyond the animal's reproductive ability. Here's a couple of links:

https://pets.thenest.com/health-risks-related-undescended-testicles-dogs-4630.html
Cryptorchidism and Undescended Testicles - all you need to know.

Here's the thing. A reputable breeder would pay to neuter the puppy her/himself and offer it to a pet home, drop any notion of a repeat breeding, and examine his/her lines --- assuming that said lines actually exist. Why? Because this condition (whether it's both testes or just one) is highly heritable which means that a problem exists in previous generations. That being the case, I'd wonder what else might be lurking in this pup's genetic background. 

As a disinterested observer, I'm not buying that the testes just "went back up." That does happen and _sometimes _they do subsequently descend. Moreover, if the testes even partially descended previously (and how long ago was that?), the question becomes where are they _now_? The answer may require more invasive surgery, with all of the attendant risks, than you're expecting. It becomes more than a few snips. 

So, my advice is to RUN. 

Aly


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Jordanm3195 said:


> So a reputable breeder actually recommended this other breeder w this pup so I went w their word, didn’t think she’d sell me a pup that isn’t in good shape.


You don't have to assume malintent in order to conclude that the recommendation was misplaced. The reputable breeder may be unaware of the pup's challenges; s/he may not have seen the pup. 

Similarly, though you may have been lucky with your Husky, why risk it? 

Aly


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I don’t think you can make assumptions based off of a bad photo.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Why don’t you post the breeders names here in this thread ?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

If you're looking for an older puppy or dog, have you considered a rescue? Several in your area:


german shepherd rescue of orange county: http://www.gsroc.org/
coastal german shepherd rescue: Coastal German Shepherd Rescue: Adopt puppies in Orange County and All of Southern California
southern california german shepherd rescue: Southern California German Shepherd Rescue ? Adopt a friend ? for life!
Downtown Los Angles:
Untitled Document


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Aly said:


> As a disinterested observer, I'm not buying that the testes just "went back up." That does happen and _sometimes _they do subsequently descend. Moreover, if the testes even partially descended previously (and how long ago was that?), the question becomes where are they _now_? The answer may require more invasive surgery, with all of the attendant risks, than you're expecting. It becomes more than a few snips.
> 
> So, my advice is to RUN.
> 
> Aly


If the testicles went back up, it meant that they were down at some point. So they should be close to the scrotum. In that case they still could descend. I had a dog like that and the vet advised to massage them down into the scrotum a few times a day and that did the trick. But he was considered cryptorchid because of the late and difficult descend and thus not breed worthy. But it saved him surgery. 
But OP, I would still run though. By the way, how do you know that other breeder was reputable? Does this puppy's breeder have a website that you can post?
If you do go, leave your heart out of the decision. Take the questions with you. You have to assume that you live for at least 12 years with a new pup, so these years have to be enjoyable. Nothing beats having a sound dog for may years. Aren't you too much in a hurry? Maybe first find a breeder and than wait for the right pup to come along. This can take a year even. Even with well bred pups, you can be in for a surprise.


----------



## Jordanm3195 (Jun 21, 2018)

Does he look like a stock coat pup, medium fluff or long coat? His coat seems a bit longer then a regular stock.
He’s 8 weeks going on 9.
Thanks for all the help!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jordanm3195 said:


> Mom apparently is very protective of the pups and gets aggressive so I didn’t see Mom. Just vids and pics.



First - that female does NOT look working line at all. I'd like to see her pedigree.

Second - these parents are to young to even have OFA done!!!

Third - you can't see the mom because she's to aggressive??

RUN. Run far. Run fast. This is backyard bred and just asking for issues with temperament at the very least.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Jordanm3195 said:


> Does he look like a stock coat pup, medium fluff or long coat? His coat seems a bit longer then a regular stock.
> He’s 8 weeks going on 9.
> Thanks for all the help!!!


What dog is this ?


----------



## Jordanm3195 (Jun 21, 2018)

konathegsd said:


> Jordanm3195 said:
> 
> 
> > Does he look like a stock coat pup, medium fluff or long coat? His coat seems a bit longer then a regular stock.
> ...


From a breeder here local To LA. Met dad yesterday. Good temperment, looks healthy. Saw his pedigree along w Moms. Both have champion line and dad just got back from Germany where he competed. 
Pup looks big for 8 weeks and is really active


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

These are my last two cents: you are in too much of a hurry, getting one pup after another out of the wood works. You cannot go by the looks for health, not even vets. Good luck on your search, you seem to need it.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

OP, if you’re willing to take the time, we will gladly send you in the right direction. But you’re rushing, and it can cost you thousands later on. Your dog doesn’t need to be $5000 upfront to be healthy, but if you don’t take your time now, you’ll potentially be spending that much and more if you don’t carefully select the breeding of your puppy. 

Looks =/= healthy. My next door neighbour’s dog just died last week at the age of six. She looked perfectly healthy to me the week prior. She had Addison’s disease. 

Take your time. List what your goals are. If you want a long haired show line, chances are we can help you find a reputable breeder that has health tested parents. The breed can be plagued by awful, debilitating but preventable disease through careful breeding selection and appropriate health and temperament testing.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Jordanm3195 said:


> konathegsd said:
> 
> 
> > Jordanm3195 said:
> ...


Do you know how to read a pedigree besides looking for titles?

You need to slow wayyyyyy down and think carefully about what you’re doing. You seem to want a pup tomorrow but that pace is gonna get you in trouble. I’ve been waiting almost a year and finally picking a pup up next week


----------



## Jordanm3195 (Jun 21, 2018)

First thing I read on here was check and make sure they’re certified via OFA or SV. I did. Parents are, grand parents and grand parents of grand parents.. I checked the bloodline and looked at Mom and dad. I saw their titles in terms of what they were rated and if hips were normal/fast normal - same for elbows .. throughout generations. 
Please aware me of what else I need to check and what to see. That’d be great: I’m not rushing but if I found pups that appear to be in good health (the last one)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Last pup does look big for 8 weeks, really big, lol. He’s a stock coat however.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Ask about the parents being tested for DM (degenerative myelopathy), ask about EPI (exocrine pancreatic insufficiency), ask about history of bloat in either of the parent's lines, just as a few examples. Discuss the purpose of the breeding. Is there a specific reason for line breeding, if any (ex. bringing out specific traits from a desirable dog previous?). Ask about longevity. There's a good bout of questions you can ask that helps the breeder know you're serious and also helps you get a gauge on how well the breeder knows their dogs. A well invested breeder will be more than happy to tell you about the health of their dogs. A shady breeder will tell you, "the vet said they're fine, that's all that matters". 

Sometimes people buy dogs that have OFA ratings and have been titled so they can breed and sell puppies. Doesn't mean they know anything about breeding.


----------



## Jordanm3195 (Jun 21, 2018)

No I’m not rushing I’m judt looking at a lot and trying to understand. Here are Mom/dad pedigree from a breeder who competes his GSD in Mexico. 
Want to know if this is a “good” pedigree... and is up to standards. That’s all.
Please let me know


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Can’t read a single name from those pictures


Link the parents from pedigree database


----------



## Jordanm3195 (Jun 21, 2018)

konathegsd said:


> Can’t read a single name from those pictures
> 
> 
> Link the parents from pedigree database


Sorry. 
Dad is a1 checked papers today; only reason it says unknown on page is bc it hasn’t been updated yet.

Here you go.. thanks

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=1990841-euro-orozco

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2703451-samantha-von-leaa


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I would be concerned about elbows from the dam’s side. Without knowing which dog in the pedigrees would help improve the elbows or hips, that would be my immediate concern.


----------



## Jordanm3195 (Jun 21, 2018)

Femfa said:


> I would be concerned about elbows from the dam’s side. Without knowing which dog in the pedigrees would help improve the elbows or hips, that would be my immediate concern.


Hey I saw that, but also if you look at Dams pedigree it looks like there’s some real good lineage there, from champion line no?
Also, I’m not competing and don’t plan on doing that. Is it still a huge concern or what would you reccomend?
Thanks


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Two pedigrees could look awesome on paper, but be a HORRIBLE combination. I wish I knew more about showline pedigrees to help you out.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Just to let you know, them telling you that the puppy has champion bloodlines is a complete selling point. That has little to no meaning, unless the pup's sire or dam is the actual champion. It just gets lost further back in the pedigree.

Then your next question would be... Champion of what? Is that the kind of title where you go in for a weekend and every dog walks out a "champion" or is it a real title? Do the parents work in some sport? Why are the _parents_ breed worthy? Or are they only breeding them because of the "champion" way further back?


----------



## Laura (Mar 23, 2010)

You are really smart to get advice before you purchase your "best friend" for more than a decade. There is just about nothing more heartbreaking than to fall in love and then watch your dog struggle with a genetic disease. Especially Degenerative Myelopathy. Get a puppy from a responsible breeder, not someone that is indiscriminately breeding for the experience of it and to try and make money. These dogs are too young. Mom is NOT working lines. I have a DDR and am soon purchasing another puppy from the same breeder next week. The breeder is here in CA and will ship for a fee. You should expect to pay up to $2,000 at least for a quality dog, my opinion. Save your money if you don't have that amount yet and take your time. Look up "Kistha Haus" GSD's. A great example of a responsible breeder. There are others too, "Sentinal Hart" is another in or near Petaluma. Best of luck to you. If you have a great dog you will not regret your purchase or have your heart broken.


----------

